# stoneware vs aluminum



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

I want to replace my teflon coated bakeware. They seem to constantly get cut up or scratched. I dont' feel comfortable cooking on a sheet that is flaking. They're too expensive to keep replacing. 

I'm looking at either replacing them slowly with stoneware or just regular silver aluminum. I have a big family so I was looking at the really large 20" aluminum sheets but I don't know I've never had either. I just want somethign that will last.


----------



## okiemom (May 12, 2002)

different things require different bakeware. pyrex is great for cakes but not for some other things. I love getting things that the professional chiefs use as they have work it out for the most part. stainless is always good for pots except for eggs and i don't have any nonstick for my cookie sheets which are really just jelly roll pans.


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

yeah I'm most annoyed with the cookie sheets and the round pizza pan. Those get the most use


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

go with cast iron. it is the best!


----------



## UUmom2many (Apr 21, 2009)

do they have cast iron pizza pans and cookie sheets? 

Im going to slowly change out my pans to cast iron, I already figured that. not sure what to do with the pots yet but my set I bought is just a bit better than entry level and has held up for about 5 years now so it'll be as they go.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2010)

I use cast iron, stainless steel, porcelain, and glass (pyrex etc).

Well, mostly the above. Some of the baking pans are heavy aluminum, and would be extremely difficult to replace due to rare shapes and sizes.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I love the stoneware baking dishes from King Arthur Flour Co. I bought a big orange colored one, has fluted edges, and nice handles to take it in and out of the oven, works great to just cook in and take to church. It was a little pricey, but after using it so much, it is one of my favorites. I hope to save up and get some more.....


----------



## okiemomof3 (Jan 11, 2010)

UUmom2many said:


> do they have cast iron pizza pans and cookie sheets?
> 
> Im going to slowly change out my pans to cast iron, I already figured that. not sure what to do with the pots yet but my set I bought is just a bit better than entry level and has held up for about 5 years now so it'll be as they go.


actually, they do make cast iron pizza pans...for a cookie sheet, i just use my griddle/grill combo...using the griddle side. it is a bit narrower than normal, but i have cooked calzones, cookies, biscuits on it, along wiht using it stovetop cooking pancakes, etc. 

here is a link to a cast iron pizza pan http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias=aps&field-keywords=cast+iron+pizza+pan


----------



## Kshobbit (May 14, 2002)

I use the stoneware baking pans and love them. Good ones cost money but they are excellent and last a lifetime. You absolutely can not use soap when cleaning them. I use hot water and a soft brush.


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I've been using half-sheet pans that I bought at Sam's Club. If you don't have a Sam's nearby, check to see if you have a restaurant supply nearby. Usually, you can get this like this at a better price than most other retail sources.

I like these pans for dual duty. Bought a half sheet pan cooling rack from Michaels. Fits perfecting in the sheet pan for broiling meats. And for shake and bake type meals. Keeps the meat out of the accumulating grease.

Use them with a flexible cutting board, placed inside, to keep meat juices contained when I'm cutting up meat for canning an such. 

They work as trays to carry things and simply to contain them. Can dump things in them, which makes cleaning up counters, afterwards, easier. 

Who says pizza has to be round? 

Lee


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I very rarely use my aluminum cookie sheets any more unless it's to set a pie on in the oven for baking & to catch any spills.

I always use my baking stone's or silicone baking sheets, I think they are the best. Cook's evenly, nothing sticks. I use them for anything that will fit & that doesn't need sides to the pan.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love clayware for baking. I'm a big fan of Emile Henry, especially the "Flameware" stuff that can go from oven to burner to grill to freezer.


----------

